# Building New PC – What/How Many Case Fans should I use?



## rtvsa00 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey guys,
I'm wondering what computer case fan to buy for my Realan E-W80 case. 
I was wondering if one product is better than another and I am open to recommendations. 
I'm not particularly fussed about noise, all I want is decent cooling. 
Oh and I nearly forgot, if anyone has an idea of how much benefit the fans will be to cooling my components 
and whether or not it is worth buying ,that would be great
Thanks in advance
more information about the case: http://www.minicase.net/product_E-W80.html


----------

